# Threat poses



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 17, 2012)

Post your best threat pose pics here. There are so many cool species and I wanted to see a few different threat poses.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok this is a sucky pic but it's the only threat display I've ever seen in person so ...

These 2 met on top of the lid and they were both like you move! No you move!


----------



## aNisip (Sep 17, 2012)

Idolomantis Diabolica






D lobata


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 17, 2012)

Heterochaeta Orientalis






"Sup Bro?!"

This is all I think of when I see this...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Lmao!

Love the Southpark reference!!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2012)

Mime454 said:


>


was that my male popa??


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> was that my male popa??


No, Melano's. I think he was gay. He hated my female's freaked out every time he saw one and wanted nothing to do with them.


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2012)

i thought mine mated with 1


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> i thought mine mated with 1


Yours did. Melano sent me the gay one.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> No, Melano's. I think he was gay. He hated my female's freaked out every time he saw one and wanted nothing to do with them.


Ummm.... I'm not really sure if they have a choice. Don't quote me on this, but their instinct is to mate with the opposite sex.


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Ummm.... I'm not really sure if they have a choice. Don't quote me on this, but their instinct is to mate with the opposite sex.


it's not a choice but they dont have the brain capacity to be attracted to any sex, they r there to mate with whatever smells like pheremones


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> it's not a choice but they dont have the brain capacity to be attracted to any sex, they r there to mate with whatever smells like pheremones


Humans have no capacity to be attracted to any sex, they are there to mate with whatever looks like a fertile carrier. That's how a non-human observer would see us.

He could even confirm his hypothesis using porn. That bunch of pixels isn't helping your genetic fitness, silly human!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 18, 2012)

The stick mantids look like they're just holding out their arms.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 18, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> The stick mantids look like they're just holding out their arms.


Yea it's kinda wierd, it's like they try to combine their 2 defense mechanisms into 1; making themselves look bigger and looking like a stick. Each one works well individually, but combined? I'm not too frightened by a large stick on the ground.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's one of my Theopropus elegans "old maids". Anybody have any males???


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 25, 2012)

i love when they open their mouths like that!


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Here's one of my Theopropus elegans "old maids". Anybody have any males???


why is her ovipositer open?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> why is her ovipositer open?


Because she likes you!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 25, 2012)

She needs a man...BAD.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

This is actually what a Heterochaeta threat pose looks like. The arms-out pose is just their normal stance.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 25, 2012)

These pictures are just amazing!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 25, 2012)

those metallic wings are awesome.


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2012)

Precarious said:


>


my idolo threat posed me yesterday


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 25, 2012)

Precarious said:


> This is actually what a Heterochaeta threat pose looks like. The arms-out pose is just their normal stance.


Mine usually keep their arms folded, but then spread their arms apart once I approach the enclosure. Maybe because they're still just nymphs?


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Mine usually keep their arms folded, but then spread their arms apart once I approach the enclosure. Maybe because they're still just nymphs?


Yeah, that's normal. Just means they are ready for action if necessary. Believe me, there is no mistaking the threat pose. Only ever saw adults do it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah my camera skillz are poop, but here ya go anyway...


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy cow Precarious, that is actually scary.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 26, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Holy cow Precarious, that is actually scary.


I peed a little when I took that photo. :blush:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I peed a little when I took that photo. :blush:


So just like every other day on the forums?


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 2, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Idolomantis Diabolica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this.


----------

